# 2006 Trek Fuel - $200 (Should I get it?)



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Found this on craigslist:

"*trek fuel air ride full suspension - $200*
3 year old trek fuel full suspension air adjust 29 speed deore shifters bontrager equipt. excel. condt."

I called, it's real. Should I get it?

Sorry for the cross post in Bike and Frame discussion... I don't know which it fits in


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Trek Fuel what??? 70, 80, EX9???
"3 year old Trek"??? I'm not good at math but maybe someone can chime in on this one. Title says it's an '06.
29 speed??? Again my math is not good. 3 x what = 29? 2 x what = 29? 

Anyway, my point is I'd be wary. Sounds fishy/stolen/owned by someone who never rode it/all of the above? Or you've butchered the guys add 

Post a link.


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/2294570814.html

I called and he pretty much told me what the ad says. He said he paid $200 for it and would take $150 cause hes a disabled war vet and needs money for his house payment. If anyone is feeling really nice today you could call and let me know what he tells you. haha


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

That ad does sound very fishy, the bike was probably around $1000 new.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

I called and it was a math mistake. I listened to him count the gears. " 1..2..3..4..5..6..7..8..9... times three, yep 29 speed." He says its a 2006 fuel with rim brakes. He says the frame will take disk brakes but the wheels won't. His speech is kinda slurred. I asked fuel what? He said what sounded like "it says gx 9000 on it" or "GX 9 on it" Coulda been ex? I'd hafta check it out if it was close to me.


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

its an hour and a half away. If I go I'm gonna have to get it. Think its worth the risk? For only $150 whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## mastacox (Nov 5, 2010)

The worst it can be a stolen bike that the police confiscate and you're out $150. Still, for $150 it may be worth the risk, sounds like the guy may not know what he has either way...

Your call. 'Course if the guy doesn't know much about the bike, how does he know it's an '06?


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that you bring it up... I looked up a few Trek Fuel models and the '04 Trek Fuel 90 looks like what he's describing. Is an '04 worth $150?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> He said what sounded like "it says gx 9000 on it" or "GX 9 on it" Coulda been ex?


If it's a EX9 you should go buy it. I think that bike was worth about 3 grand.

I'm putting my money on crazy crack-head with stolen bike who may or may not try to rob you. Bring back-up, and whatever happens, you *must *post back. I gotta hear how this ends, lol.


----------



## joytron (Sep 5, 2010)

If it is an EX9 there is not way it has rim brakes.


----------



## joytron (Sep 5, 2010)

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2003&Brand=Trek&Model=Fuel+90&Type=bike

Could be a much older fuel


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I went there with $150... It was in the middle of Chinatown next to a gay club. I called the guy and he said he would be there in a minute. I walked around for like 20 minutes then asked some hippie looking dude if he knew anyone selling a bike. He said he was the guy. He went up to his apartment and brought down a 2003 Trek Fuel 80 with chopper handlebars, hybrid tires, and sharpie/glitter glue on it. I paid him $150 for the bike, 2 straight steel handlebars, and a bmx helmet. I will post pics asap. What's the easiest way to post pics?


----------



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> Well, I went there with $150... It was in the middle of Chinatown next to a gay club. I called the guy and he said he would be there in a minute. I walked around for like 20 minutes then asked some hippie looking dude if he knew anyone selling a bike. He said he was the guy. He went up to his apartment and brought down a 2003 Trek Fuel 80 with chopper handlebars, hybrid tires, and sharpie/glitter glue on it. I paid him $150 for the bike, 2 straight steel handlebars, and a bmx helmet. I will post pics asap. What's the easiest way to post pics?


Host them on photobucket and put the link in between these tags







.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> He went up to his apartment and brought down a 2003 Trek Fuel 80 with ... *sharpie/glitter glue on it*.


Awesome - gotta post up some pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Glitter?

Gotta see this....


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

I took it all apart, cleaned it, and am in the process of putting it back together right now. Still gotta buy a new handlebar, grips, and shifters. Then some mountain bike tires would be useful.


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Haha, that is amazing! Love the brake lever placement an sharpie writing on the sides.....almost looks like a candidate for a repaint, sand, prime and finish.

A nice matte color could give it new life with your component refurbishments.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

DUDE! that is the funniest freaking thing i have ever seen on MTBR!

Congrats. if only there was an award for such a thing. The chopper bars are priceless.

Thats a good find and im happy you arnt dead.

Sheepo


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

Nah, keep it and ride it just like that, then you *must *come back and port a vid =)


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

My original plan was to fix her up and sell her but I've just gotten so attached to the idea of owning a real mtb. All i have right now is my Walgoose 29er. I just put a new crank, grips, and trigger shifter on it. Now I have to decide what I love more.. fs or 29er and $200?


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

OMG, I can not stop laughing. That is the funniest thing I have seen. Somebody took that poor mountain bike's manhood away.

I couldn't imagine reaching for those brakes while screaming down a downhill section.

What purpose does the front fender serve? FAIL!


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> My original plan was to fix her up and sell her but I've just gotten so attached to the idea of owning a real mtb. All i have right now is my Walgoose 29er. I just put a new crank, grips, and trigger shifter on it. Now I have to decide what I love more.. fs or 29er and $200?


That could still be an amazing machine.... fix it, ride it and you will more than likely want to keep it.


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Dude dont spend money on it yet...take it out to the trails as it see how it rides. lol....I see lots of potential with that bike. I would def keep it.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Make the walgoose rigid and keep the trek + fix it up. Then, you will have more variety in your stable.


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't afford both. I'm going to be a broke college student in 5 months :/


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

you could get by with a set of handlebars and a new paintjob on the frame for a while. looks decently kept, no rust or damage, from the pics.

any pics of your cleaned up gold nugget? the frame should be as light as any entry level FS right now.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow....I mean...seriously.....wow!!!

+ Eleventy Bagillion for you not being found dead under a bridge somewhere ;-)

That looks like a large (19.5) frame. If that frame fits you better than the 29er then keep the Fuel. I'm sure it's too early & difficult to tell under all that "modification" to know if it's a good fit for you, but it would DEFINITELY be better than your walgoose 29er and worthy of the most expensive upgrades you could ever throw at it.

As long as the frame shock isn't leaking or anything (it looks stock and after 10 years I'd imagine the seals might be worn even if it only saw light use), then I'd stick with the Fuel. I have a 2001 Fuel 90 (first year they came out) and still have it. It's an awesome frame and can easily hold it's own against current day short travel fs xc bikes.

I wish I were closer as I'd be more than willing to donate parts...but more importantly, I just wanna see it in person...lol

Good luck and let us know what happens.



"And on the seventh day He rested?"....priceless


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I have officially seen everything.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

That is freaking hilarious.

I know there has to be some woody-woodpecker smoking a cigar decals on there somewhere.

Seriously, it looks to be salvageable and I think I would leave the paint job just as it is. It tells a truly priceless story and will not affect performance whatsoever . . . . . . so long as you don't crash from laughing so hard it brings tears to your eyes when you look at that glitter :thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing that whole story, it made my morning.
================================
BTW: That fork is supposedly an 80mm trvel fork and it looks to me like there is a whole lot more stanchion showing than that. Could be the camera angle. . . . . or not.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

LOL I was wondering why this thread was getting so much attention


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude, that bike is all win!! :thumbsup:


He musta been sayin ZR900 when I spoke with him


----------



## OMGPoniez (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hilarious*

HAHAhaah leave it as it is and take it to the trails! I want to see you take this off road on youtube!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> I took it all apart, cleaned it, and am in the process of putting it back together right now. Still gotta buy a new handlebar, grips, and shifters. Then some mountain bike tires would be useful.


Oh my, I almost peed myself!!!! hahahahahahahahaaaaa! That is a riot! Still .. hehe..for a..heheee..buck fitty....cool grab! That is indeed the funniest thing I have seen on mtbr!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

hahahahaha that is awesome man by far the funniest thing I have seen on here, I'm surprised your not lying face down in a ditch right now with some methhead butt f$%#ing your corpse.

Anyways, that is a hell of a find, I found a 06' GT I-Drive 5 3.0 for $300. A lot of these older bikes that are used go under the radar, if anything you could sell the fox shox along for the price you paid.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> Well, I went there with $150... It was in the middle of Chinatown next to a gay club. I called the guy and he said he would be there in a minute. I walked around for like 20 minutes then asked some hippie looking dude if he knew anyone selling a bike. He said he was the guy. He went up to his apartment and brought down a 2003 Trek Fuel 80 with chopper handlebars, hybrid tires, and sharpie/glitter glue on it. I paid him $150 for the bike, 2 straight steel handlebars, and a bmx helmet.


I seriously thought you were just being a sarcastic nim when I read this a few days ago. It never even occurred to me you were being truthful. Too damn funny! Best story on MTBR this year.

Thanks for following up on here. I would have never believed it otherwise.:thumbsup:


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

that is the most awesomest bicyle thing i've seen on these forums.

ever.


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I got it together for the most part. Still need to get new brake cables and at least a rear shifter. I might go get some bell brake cables for 5 bucks just to get it going. I wont be able to take it on the trails till I get some off road tires. I did take it out in the driveway without the shifters or brakes hooked up just to see how it fits and rides. I love how much more agile it is than my 29er. I am going to miss the raceface ride ss crank and external bb but i can always upgrade this baby. I'm going on a trip this weekend. Next week I'll be sure to post pics of it complete. If someone wants to rename this please do, I think this bike isn't getting all the attention it deserves with this title hehe.

A few questions:
The rims are 22mm wide outside dimension. What size xc tires can I put on them? (if any)
Anyone know where I can get cheap tires? Even Walmart tires are 15 bucks a pop.
I was being stupid and while the bike was upside down I let the air outa the fork and some greenish oil came out... Will this cause problems?
If you have any parts you wanna donate I'd be glad to pay shipping and handling plus some, I love this bike but can't do much with $40 left in my bank account.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

What do you need to get it trailworthy?

Tires
Handlebar
Grips
Cables
Shifters
Brake levers

Is that all that it needs?

Are the race face crank ss only? There's no way you could put rings on it?


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> I was being stupid and while the bike was upside down I let the air outa the fork and some greenish oil came out...


Looks like an '03 Fuel 80. Here's a link to the original specs:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2003/archive/fuel80

The Pilot wasn't a sexy fork by any means, but I have one still going strong on my '03 6700. Sounds like it could use a rebuild though.  Someone may have overpressurized the preload or it was just it's time. I remember one of my LBS's telling me he thought he could still get a rebuild kit for one. Just remember, if the sticker on the lower on the fork is gone, the preload takes about 20 psi MAX or you'll blow it out.

Nice find though! Looks like the original corvair rims are still on there - they're solid - stayed true despite my trying to taco them while I was getting started.

The fork will take discs if you ever decide to go that direction. I have bb7s on mine now. Looks like you'll need the adapter to put disc on the rear. A year or so ago, Trek dealers could still get them OEM and there were several places online.

Let me take a look through what I saved from upgrading my hardtail. I know I don't have the bars anymore, I 'm pretty sure I saved all the brake components, and if they're still in good shape I may even have some old Bontrager Jones tires that may work out for ya.

FYI - I paid more for my HT than you did your Fuel, even if you're $20 for a cheap set of bars - (should be 25.4mm clamp on the stem) you're well ahead of the game IMO!


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

I went looking through mah garage and found (and am willing) some parts to donate.

I have a race face air alloy handlebar from like 10 years ago. It's red, flat, slightly swept, and a little narrow by today's standards, but it's light and it'll fit the stem you have.

I bet the grips he has on there will work just fine. To get the grips off, gently pry open the inside rim of the grip with a small screwdriver..just enough to open a small gap. Then poor just a little bit of rubbing alcohol in there and you'll be able to work the grip off in seconds...as well as sanitizing it ;-). To put it on the new bar, poor a little more rubbing alcohol on the inside of the grip, just to moisten it...then it''l slide right on and dry overnight. 

I can also donate a set of used (not trashed or dead) set of Bontrager tires that actually came stock on my Fuel. BTW, those rims that are on your Fuel right now will handle any tire you can put on them. In fact, you'd first run into an issue with frame clearance before you ran into an issue with the rim. But, that being said, you can easily fit a 2.1 or slightly larger (the bonty's I have that were stock are 2.1s).

So, send me a pm with where to send it and it'll be on it's way. I figure you earned it with posting this up and letting us all laugh along the way.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

rockNnachos said:


> I called and it was a math mistake. I listened to him count the gears. " 1..2..3..4..5..6..7..8..9... times three, yep 29 speed." He says its a 2006 fuel with rim brakes. He says the frame will take disk brakes but the wheels won't. His speech is kinda slurred. I asked fuel what? He said what sounded like "it says gx 9000 on it" or "GX 9 on it" Coulda been ex? I'd hafta check it out if it was close to me.


I just realized, he was reading the sticker on the seat tube...ZR 9000...seriously, this is just one of the funniest damn things. I wish I could have been there for the meetup.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not at all familiar with the Pilot. I'm sure it needs to be rebuilt. Not a difficult task, just need some good picture instructions and you can kind of figure it out, and of course you'd need the specs for the torque values and stuf if you took it apart for a rebuild...and the correct torque wrench (inch/lbs instead of your typical ft/lbs wrench).

Although, I can't imagine it would really be worth it to try to do anything...and I mean anything with the fork. You could probably pick up a fairly new Dart3 or something on the cheap and be much better off.

And yeah, it does look like a crazy amount of stanchion is showing for an 80mm fork, but that could just be deceptive from the pic.

The rear shock also probably needs to be rebuilt/serviced. Unfortunately, you can not service that fox shock. It needs to be sent back to fox due to the nitrogen charged chamber. I might still have a cane creek ad-5 back in the garage that came from a gary fisher suger, but is the correct size/stroke. You'd need to get the inner bushings from cane creek, but they will send them to you usually for free if you just call and ask.

Anyway, I still think it's a way better bike than your walgoose. Maybe you could put the shiters on it that you had initially purchased for the 29er?

BTW, how tall are you? Just curious as seeing as how that looks to be a large (19.5) frame


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

OMG; please rescue that bike and give it back some of it's lost pride!


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Willy, that's all I need. The Race Face crank I am pretty sure has mounts for multiple chainrings. But even with the 7 speed freewheel I almost never shifted the front. I liked the simplicity, especially because the stock derailleur on that Walgoose was garbage.
Also Willy, thanks a lot for the help, although the grips that were on it were really loose and worn. Wouldn't want to do anything more than cruising with those. Might just put the lock on grips from my Walgoose on it. For now I can use the brake levers and rear shifter that are on it and put my trx front shifter on it so all I really need is cables once I get the bar and tires.
JC, the fork will work for now. I'm not putting any money into it cause the aluminum is pitting on the outside and I have no clue how the inside is. When I get some money I'll just get a new fork, after looking for a 29er fork for weeks a 26er fork will be cheap lol. The rims are true! I was happy to see that. The frame has disc brake mount on the back, when I upgrade rims I will definitely get bb7's. Anyways, I will take all I can get, I know the brake pads are worn really bad and if you have cables I could use those too. Idk if you want to send me the tires since Willy is sending me some. I don't want to take more than my fair share. But if you're offering I can't turn ya down.
Thanks all! Will definitely post vids when we get it in ready-to-fly condition.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Good job Mr. Wonka on the offer to donate parts:thumbsup: 

That Pilot SL (IMHO) is at least as good as a Dart, if not better. My son had one for a while. It's an air assisted coil spring system. Not half bad for an entry level fork. I'd keep it for now if it's not leaking.

If there is rust on those stanchions, you could use something that will dissolve the rust, like WD-40, and try to knock some rust off if any is present. Maybe use a white scotchbrite pad with the WD-40


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am 6'1 with a 33" inseam so this bike fits me way better than the Walgoose.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

ppppppppppppppppp


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170624524477
What brake cables/housing and derailleur housing should I get?


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

will-lee wonka said:


> I went looking through mah garage and found (and am willing) some parts to donate.
> 
> I have a race face air alloy handlebar from like 10 years ago. It's red, flat, slightly swept, and a little narrow by today's standards, but it's light and it'll fit the stem you have.
> 
> ...


**APPLAUSE**


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

You should be able to reuse the cables and housing that are already on there.

You might want to take them all out (well, you're gonna have to anyway) and clean them.

Make sure you keep it noted where each cable goes and all of the correct housing pieces.

Derailleur housing is different from brake housing...and the cables are different too. And since the cables and housing are already cut and fit, no point in trying to recreate the wheel.

That's a good buy on the front shifter, just need a rear one now.

I'll try to send off your care package tomorrow (gotta collect the things tonight).

How many cogs are on the rear cassette...7, 8 or 9? Make sure you get a rear shifter that matches the # of cogs on the rear cassette.

I don't want to assume, but fyi, you need a shock pump to pump up both the front shock and the frame shock. You can't use a "normal" tire pump. Not sure if you knew or not. And as for air pressures, you'll have to do some netwebz research :thumbsup:


----------



## hutchtrickstar (Sep 9, 2009)

Im still laughing, thanks. Good score, enjoy it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I can live with the thumb shifter for the rear for now. I didn't realize that was a front shifter, I caught it at the last 45 seconds so it was kinda an impulse buy. I already have a trx front shifter but I guess trx doesn't compare to deore so it was worth it. Where can I get a 9 speed trigger for less than 20? I would have bought tigger/brake lever combos. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> Where can I get a 9 speed trigger for less than 20? I would have bought tigger/brake lever combos. Won't make that mistake again.


You could stop by your LBS and ask them if they have any take offs that still function. What a find, you better not repaint that thing!


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

It's cool, man. Not a total waste or anything.

How many cogs are on the rear cassette of the fuel? Make sure to get a rear shifter that matches the # of cogs you have.

SRam rear shifters are not compatible with shimano rear derrailleurs. Front shifters/derrailleurs are fine to mix and match.

And having your shifters separate from the brake levers isn't a bad thing. If you have combo pods (brake & shifters combined) and you take a spill and break either the brake lever or shifter, then you are screwed and have to replace both the brake lever & shifter, instead of just the one that broke.


The hardest part is going to be cramming this all into a box ;-)


----------



## Malibulx3 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd hold off on repainting that frame until you try and clean it up first. Original paint is always much more durable that most repaints. Try some "Goof Off", that should take the most of it off, but don't rub too hard or youll take the rest of the paint off with it!


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

Malibulx3 said:


> I'd hold off on repainting that frame until you try and clean it up first. Original paint is always much more durable that most repaints. Try some "Goof Off", that should take the most of it off, but don't rub too hard or youll take the rest of the paint off with it!


NO WAY!!!!

He has to keep it the way it is!! That's just too awesome to change!!!


----------



## Malibulx3 (Feb 26, 2011)

will-lee wonka said:


> NO WAY!!!!
> 
> He has to keep it the way it is!! That's just too awesome to change!!!


It is pretty unique, I'm sure you won't see another one like it, glitter and all. Personally, I like the dice valve stem covers myself!


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for a series of great stories and a good laugh. That bike will soon have some new tales to tell.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

please give that bike his balls back.....please.....


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Went through my stuff. About all I have that it looks like you're needing would be a better set of levers? The ones I have are a set of old promax that were on the bike when it came to me. Not great, but shoot me a PM if you're interested.

I also have the original v-brakes from my HT. The pads don't have much life left in them though. Looks like the original V's that it came with are on there, but if the arms themselves are shot, these should work fine.

On the rear, it looks like you would need the Trek adapter. It's hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like the little hump with the hole is all that's there. You would need one of these:

to get the actual mount point. It looks like the holes to mount it are there from what I can tell.

I checked the preload sticker on my fork, here's what it says:

220lbs & up20 psi​180 - 20015psi​160-18010psi​140-1605 psi​140 & below0 psi​ That should give you a good start point. But don't go over 20psi! I'd agree with others that the pilot is probably a bit better than at least the Dart1/2. Many of them were also 100mm travel vs. the 80 advertised. Mine has 100 on it. Here's a link to the service guide: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/03_04PilotSLandXCService.pdf

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry guys, I got most of the sharpie and glitter glue off the first day. She still has a few marks that I'll leave 
Will, thanks so much. You'll get a pm with the vids before I post them here for sure.
Oh, btw it has 9 cogs on the rear.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

No worries, man. I sent off the box o' stuff this morning via USPS. Should be there in a couple of days. Threw in as much stuff as I could fit ;-)

When looking for a rear shifter, just make sure you get a 9 speed and remember that SRam rear shifters will not work with Shimano rear derailleurs.

Post up vids here first. I want everyone esle to see that the Fuel got back on it's feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

will-lee wonka said:


> When looking for a rear shifter, just make sure you get a 9 speed and remember that SRam rear shifters will not work with Shimano rear derailleurs.


SRAM does make two different levels of shifters that will work with 9 speed Shimano rear derailleurs. They are called 'Attack' and 'Rocket'.
==========================================================
Here is a Deore 9 speed rear shifter for $27.45:

http://www.treefortbikes.com/index.asp#navbar=pro___333222361216___96


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm gonna get these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180569421041
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130485282832


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna get these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180569421041
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130485282832


That'll work just fine!


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally got it together. Thanks Willy so much for all your help. Not sure what I'm going to do with all these rear shox lol. Maybe I'll put one on my brothers 24" dyno fs from toys r us.
Upgrades/cost so far:
Bike $150
Tires $0
Stainless bolts for swingarm $5
Lots of Degreaser $?
Chain lube $5
Goo-Gone $4
Handlebars $0
Grips $0
Shimano Deore Front Shifter $ $16
Sram Attack rear shifter $30
Jagwire braided shift/brake housing and wire $19

Still waiting on the cable housing and brake wire. Next upgrade will probably be 31.8 stem and handlebar and lock on grips.

Here's some pics of the polished turd so far:
































What do you guys think of my progress?


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I see you kept the dice valve caps. Good to know that, wherever you go and whoever you're with, you'll be rollin' the dice while you're rollin' those wheels.

Seriously, looks like you got a heckuva FS XC bike for not a lot of cash. Well done, sir. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> Well, I went there with $150... It was in the middle of Chinatown next to a gay club. I called the guy and he said he would be there in a minute. I walked around for like 20 minutes then asked some hippie looking dude if he knew anyone selling a bike. He said he was the guy. He went up to his apartment and brought down a 2003 Trek Fuel 80 with chopper handlebars, hybrid tires, and sharpie/glitter glue on it. I paid him $150 for the bike, 2 straight steel handlebars, and a bmx helmet. I will post pics asap. What's the easiest way to post pics?


Old Town, and Chinatown, is the home of Portland's huge junkie scene. I would have avoided it, but hey, the junkie needs to eat too, right??

And it looks like quite an unusual score :thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice end result.. as over the top hilarious as the first inception was.... this is way cool!


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

Good job, man!!!

That looks like a worthy trail bike now!!

I do like the magic marker "80"...a nod to the old decoration ;-)

Hope you like it and have some good times on it.

Have you decided what to do with the walgoose?


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

I listed the Walgoose on craigslist for $350. I'm not in dire need of money right now. I have until the end of summer to sell it and we aren't even in biking season right now so I don't think I'll have a problem getting at least $300 out of it. I love how much different the HT 29er handles and don't have much experience with FS so once I get some more trail time on the Trek I'll make my decision, I'm sure I'll end up selling the Walgoose though. I love preloading the suspension for bunny hops and I love how much lighter the Trek is. Also I haven't even dropped the weight of going to a 1x9 with external bb yet.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

I just came across this thread so i didn't read all the posts.

Great find, but one thing bothers me.

Did you ever check to see if it's stolen?

It would be a shame to put a lot of work & some $$ into it to have it confiscated.


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

I never really checked cause it looked just like his bike that he rides around. And the fact that you can't make a bike's paint smell like that sitting inside for only a few weeks. Plus no cop around here knows a single thing about bikes. All they do is sit around waiting to give bs traffic tickets. It's worth the risk, I woulda been worse off putting my money in the lotto.


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just checked now... Nothing on the stolen bike registry.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> I never really checked cause it looked just like his bike that he rides around. And the fact that you can't make a bike's paint smell like that sitting inside for only a few weeks. Plus no cop around here knows a single thing about bikes. All they do is sit around waiting to give bs traffic tickets. It's worth the risk, I woulda been worse off putting my money in the lotto.


The Lotto is an "Ignorance Tax". The only time I play it is when I find money laying on the street. I figure WTH it's found money so why not take a chance W/it.

I probably haven't spent $10 of MY money on Lotto in the last 10 years & I NEVER buy scratch offs.

It was definately a better gamble on the bike for sure.:thumbsup:



rhfoxdude24 said:


> Just checked now... Nothing on the stolen bike registry.


Glad to here the bike is clean. The real shame would have been the loss of your hard work as they would have cofiscated it as it is now..

BTW: Your story inspired me. I just started checking Craigslist myself for bargains.


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, craigslist is awesome. I've been checking all bikes under $50 cause you really can't go wrong. Worst that can happen on a $30 bike is nothing is salvageable and you sell it for $20.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very glad you got this together man, good job....what are you still missing?


----------



## rhfoxdude24 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not "missing" anything. Right now I'm using the old cable housings and brake wires and the old brake levers. 
I think JC sent me some brake levers so I'm waiting on those. Also I ordered this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180569421041 and I'm still waiting on that.
The brake pads are pretty worn so I do need so get some of those soon. Also I'd like to get disc for the front.
Eventually I'll probably convert to a 1x9 and get a 31.8 stem and bar. And probably a new chain pretty soon. That's all I can think of.


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

what you should do is print those pictures you took of it when you first got it, and keep them with you for whenever someone asks/says something about your bike.

and just repaint it something nice


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

rhfoxdude24 said:


> I'm not "missing" anything. Right now I'm using the old cable housings and brake wires and the old brake levers.
> I think JC sent me some brake levers so I'm waiting on those. Also I ordered this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180569421041 and I'm still waiting on that.
> The brake pads are pretty worn so I do need so get some of those soon. Also I'd like to get disc for the front.
> Eventually I'll probably convert to a 1x9 and get a 31.8 stem and bar. And probably a new chain pretty soon. That's all I can think of.


Those levers should be there any day if they aren't already. Like I said, they ain't much, but they are better than what you're running.

Nice job on the overhaul! Doesn't even look like the same bike!


----------



## mtdrew (May 29, 2008)

Great find for the price! Great to see the community helping you out with spare parts and advice. I'll be interested to see what else you do to it.

I picked up my '03 Trek Fuel 80 last year off of craigslist and paid $300 which was probably too much but it was nice to get one that was decently sized as I'm only 5' 7". I just swapped wheel sets with a friend who has disc hubs and plan to get some bb7s next season. Other than the wheel swap and some Nashbar mtb spd pedals, I haven't really done any upgrades to my Fuel 80 but look forward to in the future.

I realize that this thread is over a year old, just interested in people's '03 Fuel 80s. Also, I'm quite tired.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Man this was the best old thread to dig up! Freaking awesome to read through.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL, even at $150 i would think it's over priced for that bike. But in all honesty I salute you for saving that bike.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

This was AWESOME, great find man.


----------

